# Brak mikrofonu na nForce4

## Bialy

Mam chipset nForce4 SLi. Odglosy pieknie slychac, ale mam problem z mikrofonem. 

Szukalem po ustawieniach w:

```
alsamixer
```

 ale nic z tego nie wyszlo.

Moj emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 FX-60 Dual Core Processor

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 13 Dec 2007 20:16:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-fx -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-fx -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr chardet cjk clamav cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif glitz gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ieee1394 isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kerberos ldap lm_sensors logrotate mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sasl sdl session spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl svg szip tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis wma xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Mikrofon sprawdzam pod Skype.

----------

## SlashBeast

Daj skrinszota z alsamixera, u mnie na nForce4 Ultra (bo chyba taki jest w ABIT KN9) wszystko bangla.

----------

## Bialy

Przepraszam ze dopiero teraz pisze.

Tu jest screen.

----------

## Bialy

@SlashBeast to jak wiesz o co chodzi, bo pomysly mi sie pokonczyly.

----------

## SlashBeast

Przełącz na CAPTURE (masz playback) i wtedy daj screena.

----------

## Bialy

Juz jest pod linkiem co wczesniej.

Jak widac mam mic wyciszony i nie moge zwiekszyc.

----------

## SlashBeast

U mnie podobnie i działą. Może musisz sterownik z jakimis opcjami odpalac, tak jak są z HDA Intela problemy, jednym działa inni muszą dodać jakieś przełączniki.

----------

## Bialy

a Ty uzywasz alsa-drivers czy z kernela?

----------

## SlashBeast

Może podmień Twój /etc/asound.state i przerestartuj alse.

```
jinchuuriki ~ # cat betrayed/etc/asound.state | wklej

-> http://www.wklej.org/id/0e95975f7d

jinchuuriki ~ # 
```

A tutaj konfig kernela

```
jinchuuriki ~ # cat betrayed/.config | wklej

-> http://www.wklej.org/id/399b1419a1
```

Są to konfigi z działającego betrayeda, teraz nie ma on zainstlowanego systemu ale pamietam, ze przed wywaleniem wszystko działało.

Alsa z kernela.

----------

## Bialy

.config mam taki sam odnosnie k. muzycznej.

a jesli nie mam pliku /etc/asound.state to mam go stworzyc?

----------

## SlashBeast

Albo jego zawartość wkleić do /var/lib/alsa/asound.state i dopiero odpalic alse, moze bedzie dzialac.

----------

## Bialy

Wszysko mam tak samo i niedziala.

Pod M$ jest wszystko ok.

----------

